# Huge 95.2 lb Cubera Snapper



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

Three guys were fishing for amberjack and grouper yesterday about 20 miles out when they landed this huge Cubera Snapper.



http://www.orangebeach.ws/2009/News...napper_Caught_Weighed_in_at_Zekes_Marina.html



I am not familiar with this type of fish, have any of you ever heard of, seen, or caught a Cubera Snapper?


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dayyyummmmm


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Yes - a few incidental catches. They are more common off the keys - look like local "blacks" or mangroves on steroids- Big teeth, pretty fearsome appearance. Saw one about 85 lb caught a few years back fromthe edge.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Only heard of big ones occasionally wandering up this way <o></o>


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

a lot more common in south florida. we did catch 2 on a trip about 6 years ago. both were right around 25lbs


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Cubera's look just like Mangrove/Grey Snapper but get much larger. They are rare in our area but there a few caught every now and then and they are usually big ones.

edit: A little late with my reply


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Outcast has a large mount in their shop.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW! What a monster. 

They are around here, but are rarely caught on hook and line. I shot a little one last week that went about 15 lbs but one of our divers shot a 70 pounder a few years back. They look just like blacks but they have very pronounced vampire fangs. They are solitary fish. You usually never see more than one on a wreck.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

when they get that big you cant eat them ,their poisonous!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Back in the 90's when we used to dive more than anything we used to see quite a few big Cuberas.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

They live across the canal from me and I went and saw it in the cooler this am:bowdown


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

I swear that is a black snapper...oke haha


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was in the keys a few years back they were using lobster as bait. Fun to catch but I'd rather have the lobster.


----------



## WideSpread Panic (Oct 11, 2007)

> *fromthedepths (6/12/2009)*when they get that big you cant eat them ,their poisonous!




How do you mean their poisonous? (mercury, lead build up?)


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

ciguatera poisoning ,you can eat them up to around the 20 lb.mark but anything more than that i wouldn't test it.cudas get the same thing.


----------



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks all! This has been educational for me. I was not even aware of this fish species. 



We're going out today for Red Snapper & Grouper, and maybe even a Cubera Snapper...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats an awesome catch.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome.

TKs for report & pics too.

Evan.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the catch!!

You can have the flesh tested for <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage>ciguatera poisoning which is caused by the fish eating smaller fish, like parrot fish,that feed on live coral. Don't know if there is enough live coral around here for the fish to build up enough toxinsfor the big fish to be toxic to man. Even where coral is common, not all the big fish have <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage>ciguatera poison. Heard that on one side of island, the fish may have it and the other side, the fish not.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet thats a huge cubera. We hooked them regularly when I commercial fished. They would come up in the slick behind the boat where we were throwing mackerel carcasses and guts out. They were HUGE fish though, first time i saw one the head was so broad I thought it was a ling. Hooked a few on 50 pound braid on ling rods and just couldn't stop them, they'd play around a few feet below the boat for a minute then take off like a freight train for the bottom.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I caught the one on the wall at outcast bait and tackle about nine years ago and it sounds like about the same spot about 20 miles out,it was over 100#.You need to check with records division to see about a line class record. What did you catch it on and what kind of tackle,they will want to know.I never got to eat mine it got mounted first.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

How a been CAPT Jim? Havent heard from ou in a while.:letsdrink


----------

